# Outside



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know how long I've been working on this area but since I got the chainsaw things moved quicker. Having had covid twice it slowed me down some.

The tractor has been a huge help too. Very often I can use it to pull trees out of the ground totally, no stumps to worry about. I've pulled and dropped a ton of trees as you can see. 

I started with this:










Now it looks like this:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I forgot this:









I need to get that leaner down. It's in a bad spot for me to work. I've pulled it once, got it hung up on the base of another tree. I can't get at it from a different direction because of too many trees. Many of them beetle kill pines.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks really good and that's a ton of work you've done! Although, there is less natural habitat for Bigfoot!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You obviously are not looking close enough. Bigfoot is still out there since there is plenty of overgrowth to hunker in.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You obviously are not looking close enough. Bigfoot is still out there since there is plenty of overgrowth to hunker in.


He says he needs the brush pile though, that's where he charges his phone and laptop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Trust me. There's still about ten acres just in my immediate area for him. That doesn't count other overgrown areas also adjacent. There is probably a whole tribe out there we have no idea is living happily in our woods.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Trust me. There's still about ten acres just in my immediate area for him. That doesn't count other overgrown areas also adjacent. There is probably a whole tribe out there we have no idea is living happily in our woods.


The guineas will keep them away.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably. But the guineas spend most of their time in the open. So, Bigfoot needs to stay out of my yard.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

That's a lot of work!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But satisfying too. I'm on seven acres with only an acre or acre and a half cleared. It was time to open it up more. 

Plus I'm outside. Ignoring the inside of the house.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Great job, Robin! Why is it that you're clearing everything out?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SilkieGirl said:


> Great job, Robin! Why is it that you're clearing everything out?


Because I'm on seven acres and only one is usable. The rest is a jungle. No worse than a jungle because there are so many picker thickets everywhere. The larger trees stay. The smaller trees under the larger trees have to go because they will never amount to much being covered by the canopy of the larger trees.


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I forgot this:
> View attachment 44024
> 
> 
> I need to get that leaner down. It's in a bad spot for me to work. I've pulled it once, got it hung up on the base of another tree. I can't get at it from a different direction because of too many trees. Many of them beetle kill pines.


I hate them leaners! Had a couple of big ones. Had to start at about 5' up and start cutting them and pulling them with a hand winch and a bunch of tow straps as the angle lessened I was able to pull them off the other trees. Not fun!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not quite that brave. Or maybe it's crazy.


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm not quite that brave. Or maybe it's crazy.





robin416 said:


> I'm not quite that brave. Or maybe it's crazy.


My wife says it's crazy! So I don't do these things when she's around. You start at about 5' or 6 ' up from the bottom and cut a notch underneath.....and when you hear the "cracking sound" you run like hell! Then repeat step one until you are able to pull it off or it falls off by itself. Or you can leave it there for a couple of years untill it comes down by itself. Still a little crazy after all these years!


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I forgot this:
> View attachment 44024
> 
> 
> I need to get that leaner down. It's in a bad spot for me to work. I've pulled it once, got it hung up on the base of another tree. I can't get at it from a different direction because of too many trees. Many of them beetle kill pines.


That leaner looks like it may come down all by itself in the next storm. It may kill Bigfoot if it is does.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out why it hasn't come down yet. I've had several storms with high winds and yet there it stands. Or maybe I should say leans. 

There is too much deadfall and beetle kill pines near it to be fooling around with cutting notches. And I don't want to deal with deadfall until that stupid tree is down.


----------

